# Dracula 2



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So, there is an officially licensed sequel to Dracula in the works. The Stoker estate has signed off on it, and ...wait for it....

Jan de Bont is in line to direct the film, called The Undead. 

Director aside, is this a good idea, or a horiible, horrible one?:devil:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well...it can go either way. You know how many takes on the story and sequels to those there are. I'm not going to rule out that it will be a totally decent film. As stated before, there are just so many of them out there and unfortunately, judging by all those film's track records there's a greater margin for failure than there is for success.

I'll keep an open mind until I see all the players in the game.


----------



## Willfrost (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree. I'm not going to give something the thumbs-down until I've seen some clips and read some reviews... and even then I usually don't agree with movie critics. It has the potential to go either way. Let's just keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I will go as far as, I wouldn't even give it a thumbs down after seeing it, unless the whole thing was bad, acting , set, story. There is almost always something of value in every movie.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well, after seventy-five years I guess it's time for the sequel!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

It would be nice too see someone actually film the story the way Stoker wrote it instead of trying to turn it into a romance novel at every turn. Kinda doubt that will ever happen though.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Brad Green said:


> It would be nice too see someone actually film the story the way Stoker wrote it instead of trying to turn it into a romance novel at every turn. Kinda doubt that will ever happen though.


I dunno Brad. I think *Bram Stoker's Dracula* is the definitive Dracula film of all time. Yeah, the romance is in there, but it doesn't detract from the overall effectivness of the movie. It's better than Lugosi or Lee's version, although I picture Christopher Lee whenever I think of the Prince of Darkness, Oldman did the best turn all the way around, Romance notwithstanding. If it had been me, I would have changed the object of my affections and I would have bumped Winona Ryder over for Monica Bellucci in the film. Damn casting directors! They change everything else in those type of movies, why not that?


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Is Keanu Reeves going to be in it?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Faustian_Pact said:


> Is Keanu Reeves going to be in it?


"...they wuck totally all night filling boxes with decrepit uth. Bogus!"


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Sinister, I won't even try to argue the point with you on 'Bram Stoker's Dracula', it was, without reservation, a brilliant film! Well, one reservation, you could have gotten better acting out of a mannequin with 110 shoved up it's ass than Keanu, (come to think of it, Wynnona wasn't all that hot either). Oldman, however, did an outstanding job. I just wish that Hollywood would stop romanticizing vampires ala Anne Rice. The original story was driven by a malevolent force with no redeeming qualities, not someone enjoying a 'slightly' alternate lifestyle with cool clothes an no worries of age lines as posed in so many films today. Even though the film dragged like a brick, I still hold a favored place for Lugosi, and Lee's portrayal, at least early on, was pure animal. Oldman's combined both of them for a much more solid performance, it's just I would have prefered to see the film continue along the line that it started with instead of veering of into a love triangle.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Ha ha ha!! "Whu??? Where?? Huuuuh?? Buh I Luhv ssyouu."

That one performance,ruined the movie.

And no Winona in full-on Vamp mode! 

If ever there was an actress who should play a vampiress,it is Winona Ryder.

And Phoebe Cates..heh heh.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Double dipped.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Faustian_Pact said:


> And Phoebe Cates..heh heh.


Aaahhh...Phoebe Cates! Now, there is a woman born to be a Vampire, right Pact? 

Good points all, Brad. I, just happened to like *Interview With the Vampire.* It was a helluva lot better than that godawful sequel, *Queen of the Damned.* At least the former was closer to the book than the latter. "Queen" didn't even resemble the story from which it was derived in any way, shape or form.

Recommendation time here gang! If you want some Vampire films where little, if any romance is involved, sink your teeth into some of these: *Subspecies I-IV, Lifeforce, John Carpenter's Vampires, Vampire Hunter D, Nosferatu (B&W), Shadow of the Vampire, Return of the Vampire, Kolchak: The Night Stalker.*

I'm not sure how readily available *Return of the Vampire* is at the moment, but I think it's Lugosi's best performance, even better than *Dracula,* for which this was supposed to be a direct sequel. Universal wouldn't give up the rights and so they had to ditch the "Dracula" title and rename Lugosi's Vampire, Armand Tesla. Still the same bloodsucker though, complete with a werewolf henchman that can talk! Can't beat that anywhere. Spookier and more atomospheric. When this hits DVD (If it hasn't already) it's being added to my collection. The others are easy to find, so find them.  Good stuff!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Aaahhh...Phoebe Cates! Now, there is a woman born to be a Vampire, right Pact?
> 
> Good points all, Brad. I, just happened to like *Interview With the Vampire.* It was a helluva lot better than that godawful sequel, *Queen of the Damned.* At least the former was closer to the book than the latter. "Queen" didn't even resemble the story from which it was derived in any way, shape or form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If you want to recommend it, then go ahead. I only liked a couple of parts in it. Robert Russler always worried about his threads and when that street gang ran into the vampires and that little girl vampire. That kid was downright nasty! The rest of that film fell absolutely flat for me.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

I recommend "VAMP".

A female vampire leads her clan,as they run a strip club off the beaten path,picking off loners,drifters,and whatnot,..that no one will miss.

10 years before "From Dusk 'Till Dawn."

The "marathon kid" from Meatballs is a deadly shot with the bow & arrow.
Dedee Pfeiffer (Michelle's sis') makes a cute ditz.
Billy Drago play an albino gang leader. 
Grace Jones' vamp, has the goriest temper. 
Robert Russler..the guy who was good,but never landed the right movie.
&
Drum Roll...Long Duk Dong is in da' house!!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

On a related note....




Uni bites into 'Dracula' spec for De Luca 

Universal Pictures has sunk its teeth into "Dracula Year Zero," a spec written by Matt Sazama and Burk Sharpless. Michael De Luca is producing. The script chronicles the epic origin of Dracula, weaving vampire mythology with the true history of Prince Vlad the Impaler. It depicts Dracula as a flawed hero in a tragic love story set in a dark age of magic and war, repositioning him more as a vengeful hero than the monster seen in Bram Stoker's classic novel. (Borys Kit) 



"Year Zero". So, which one of these guys is the comic book fan?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.fangoria.com/features/21-fearful-features/3456-the-authors-of-dracula-the-un-dead.html


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wooohooo


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

"Dracula The Un-Dead is a bone-chilling sequel based on Bram Stoker's own handwritten notes for characters and plot threads excised from the original edition. Written with the blessing and cooperation of Stoker family members, Dracula The Un-Dead begins in 1912, twenty-five years after Dracula "crumbled into dust." Van Helsing's protégé, Dr. Jack Seward, is now a disgraced morphine addict obsessed with stamping out evil across Europe. Meanwhile, an unknowing Quincey Harker, the grown son of Jonathan and Mina, leaves law school for the London stage, only to stumble upon the troubled production of "Dracula," directed and produced by Bram Stoker himself.

The play plunges Quincey into the world of his parents' terrible secrets, but before he can confront them he experiences evil in a way he had never imagined. One by one, the band of heroes that defeated Dracula a quarter-century ago is being hunted down. Could it be that Dracula somehow survived their attack and is seeking revenge? Or is their another force at work whose relentless purpose is to destroy anything and anyone associated with Dracula?"

http://www.draculatheun-dead.com/stoker-book-overview.htm

Im pre ordering this book hopefully this week


----------

